# Lachs von 91cm!!!



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe bis jetzt eher viel gelesen und noch nicht soviel geschrieben, aber jetzt ist es wohl soweit euch etwas mitzuteilen 

Gestern bin ich gegen 19.00 an meinem Hausgewässer(FlensburgerFörde) gewesen.Wollte eigenlich nur ein bissel gemütlich ausspannen und dabei die Peitsche schwingen..

Naja, es kam dann alles anders...Hatte so nach knapp 2Std nochmal Wobblerwechsel gemacht und nach 3Würfen dachte ich Mißt!!Hänger!! Wollte gerade meine Rute hochnehmen(Bremse hatte ich schon festgestellt)als ich plötzlich 1,2,3 Schläge in der Rute merkte.Jetzt bloß schnell wieder die Bremse lösen...Naja und da ging der Ritt auch schon los.Er nahm mal eben spontan 80-100m Fireline.Nach einer knappen 1/4Std zeigte er sich dann zum ersten Mal es sollten aber noch weiter 5-6 Mal werden.Bis er dann in Kescher nähe war verging nochmal eine knappe halbe Std.mit viel viel Spaß!!|supergri 

Hätte euch gerne ein paar Pics reingesetzt, aber meine daten sind zu groß..kann mir da jemand helfen?Könnte sie sonst rübersenden.Will euch die Bilder ja gerne zeigen 

Habe mich auch schon aufklären lassen, ist wohl doch "nur" ne Trutta:c |supergri 

So, bis dann
Christian


----------



## addy123 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## sunny (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Erst mal nen fettes Petri Heil #6 . Sowas fängt man ja nun wirklich nicht alle Tage.

Hoffentlich klappt das mit den Bildern.


----------



## Hamsterson (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Sauber! Gratuliere!


----------



## Karstein (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Ein dickes, fettes "Tight Lines!" an Dich, super! #6 #6 #6

Wer kann schon von sich sagen, dass er einen Lachs in Deutschland gefangen hat? :m

Gruß gen Norden

Karsten


----------



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

|supergri Bilder werden auch schon bearbeitet..


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Petri! Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt!
Wie schwer war er denn?


----------



## AndreL (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Als erstes meinen allerherzlichsten Glüchwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch. Gibt auch gleich Fotos, habe Christian gerade die bearbeiteten Bilder zurückgesandt.


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

....bin ich ja wat ungeduldig, ne? |supergri


----------



## AndreL (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

@Maddin,
und zu Recht..... das sind echt KLASSE Bilder..........


----------



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

@ Maddin
so round about 16Pfd!:q

@ all
will euch nicht auf die Folter spannen, aber gerad noch ein zweites Problem aufgetreten!|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Lass mich raten:
Irgendeine Angelzeitschrift hat die Rechte aufgekauft ;+


----------



## AndreL (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Nein, 
der dusselige AndreL hat einen Fehler beim Format gemacht und mit 800x600 statt 649x487 gespeichert, was ja nunmal zu groß fürs Anglerboard ist. Sorry an alle, Fehler behoben. Jetzt hat er passende Bilder.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Schicke Forelle & ein ordentlicher Haken  GRZ


----------



## AndreL (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

@meridian, nicht wahr, hast das auch sofort gesehen  .


----------



## Fischbox (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Erstens: Geil #6  und ein fettes "Petri Heil"

Zweitens: Warte, warte, warte ...tüdeldüdeldüüü

Drittens: Nu mach zu ....


----------



## Reisender (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Egal was es ist !!!! Sie ist einfach Klasssssssssssssssseeeeeee#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> @meridian, nicht wahr, hast das auch sofort gesehen  .



Eigentlich schon  .. sieht sehr schön gezeichnet aus der Gute !


----------



## AndreL (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

@Christian,
wieso "nur" ne Trutta, ich finde eine 91 Trutta wesendlich "geiler" als nen 91er Lachs. #6  #6  #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

dem kann ich nur zustimmen !!!


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Feister Milchner! Sauber! Schöner Laichhaken. Den kann man wirklich schon fast als Lachs bezeichnen   .....


----------



## Karstein (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Jooo, ´ne 91er MeFo ist doch wohl ein Hammerfisch!!!

Wobei ein Lachs natürlich was nicht Alltägliches gewesen wäre, aber trotzdem PETRI! #6


----------



## havkat (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

"Nur" ´ne 91er Trutta.

Ja, nee, is klar!  

Petri!

Bildschöner Kerl!


----------



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

@ all
Ich bin jetzt auch keineswegs enttäuscht darüber |stolz:
und ich weiß das es davon nochmehr gibt und weiterhin geben wird!!
Habe sie nach ca.10Min. Fotoschooting wieder in ihr Element zurück entlassen!!!
Wir wollen ja auch noch in Zukunft fangen.Zum essen zu schade, dafür sind die süßen 50er ja da!!:s


----------



## Profi (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Da muß auch ich meinen Vorpostern zustimmen !
Auch wenns "nur" ne Mefo ist (oder gerade weil es eine ist...) ist es ein absoluter Trümmer für diese Art !


----------



## gerstmichel (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Auf so'n "Lachs" warte ich auch schon die ganze Zeit...

Da krieg ich ja Lust direkt in die Wathose zu springen!!

Petri, toller Fang!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Ich bin jetzt auch keineswegs enttäuscht darüber |stolz:
> und ich weiß das es davon nochmehr gibt und weiterhin geben wird!!
> Habe sie nach ca.10Min. Fotoschooting wieder in ihr Element zurück entlassen!!!
> Wir wollen ja auch noch in Zukunft fangen.Zum essen zu schade, dafür sind die süßen 50er ja da!!:s



 #6  #6  #6  #6  |stolz:  #6  #6  #6  #6​


----------



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

@MeReDiAn
Man sieht sich immer 2Mal im Leben..|wavey:
Vielleicht ja im April wenn er schön blank ist, werde dann aber nicht nur einen 2zeiler schreiben..:q


----------



## Medo (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

flensburger förde?

jellllllleeeee!
lebste noch???

ne mal ehrlich... nen saugeiler fisch....kompliment!!


und am woend. ist es wie beim heringsangeln in der förde... 

gruss jörg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

#6 

Feiner Fisch

Gratulation zum Erlebnis  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

WwoowW Was für ein Traumfisch!!!! Ich bin sprachlos. Dickes Petri #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Tiffy (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

My lovley Mr.Singingclub..

91er nicht schlecht! Glückwunsch #h


----------



## Skorpion (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dickes Petri Heil. :m 

Ein Mefo-Bock im Laichkleid und dann noch mit 91 cm.  :k Dieses Mänchen wird für viel Nachkommen sorgen :g 

Ein ü 90-ger Fisch ist ein Traum vieler Mefoangler - du hast ihn dir schon erfüllt #6  #6  #6


----------



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dickes Petri Heil. :m
> 
> Ein Mefo-Bock im Laichkleid und dann noch mit 91 cm. :k Dieses Mänchen wird für viel Nachkommen sorgen :g
> 
> Ein ü 90-ger Fisch ist ein Traum vieler Mefoangler - du hast ihn dir schon erfüllt #6 #6 #6


 
aber was kommt nun? habe ich mich schon gestern abend gefragt;+


----------



## fette beute (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

glückwunsch und fettes petri #6 #6 #6 |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

was für ein herrlicher Fisch !!!!   #6
die Flensburger Förde ist einfach nur herrlich und für manche Überraschung gut... :l kenn ich als in Engelsby gewohnt habe .... *schwärm*


----------



## Skorpion (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> aber was kommt nun? habe ich mich schon gestern abend gefragt;+



ist doch ganz klar |supergri 

Die 1 Meter Marke zu knacken  

Damit bist du erstmal  für die nächsten Jahre beschäftigt  :q


----------



## Kurzer (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Auch von mir nen fettes Petri Heil! Klasse Fisch und tolle Pics! Die 1 Meter Marke immer fest vor Augen halten:m !

Schön das Du ihn wieder hast schwimmen lassen#6 #6 #6 !

Gruß

aus dem Land der Sachsen!


----------



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch ganz klar |supergri
> 
> Die 1 Meter Marke zu knacken
> 
> Damit bist du erstmal für die nächsten Jahre beschäftigt :q


 
Das sollte auch noch machbar sein! Habe ja nur knapp 10Jahre gebrauch um ne Ü90 zu fangen #: Melde mich! Versprochen|supergri


----------



## tidecutter (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

sehr schöner fisch! herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## tim_carp (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Boooaahh!!! Was fürn Fisch! :k Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein dickes Petri Heil auch von meinereiner.


----------



## Joka (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.....

ein Super Fisch #6

Gratuliere |wavey:


----------



## Schweißsocke (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Habe sie nach ca.10Min. Fotoschooting wieder in ihr Element zurück entlassen!!!
> Wir wollen ja auch noch in Zukunft fangen.Zum essen zu schade, dafür sind die süßen 50er ja da!!:s



Vorbildlich - ich hoffe, die in Dänemark schon weit verbreitete Einsicht darin, dass gefärbte Fische im Laichkleid unbedingt zurückgesetzt werden müssen, setzt sich auch in Deutschland durch. Da können solche Beiträge wie deiner hier sicher zu beitragen. Auch von mir die herzlischten Glückwünsche.#6


----------



## Tyron (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Ich sehe sie!!!!!!!
Was für ein Gerät, super, 1a!
Digges Petri auch von mir!


----------



## meyerlein (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Moin,

auch von mir ein dickes Petri !!!

Aber ein 10 min. Fototermin stimmt mich doch sehr nachdenklich, da ich nicht galaube das das ein solcher Fisch überlebt.

Gruß meyerlein


----------



## Dorschi (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Petri heil zu diesem Hammerteil! Hast recht, das ist nicht leicht zu toppen!


----------



## Kölschfan (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Na Glückwunsch dazu. #6 

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal ans Meer zum fischen.


----------



## Gnilftz (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Moin,
n fettes *Petri Heil*  an den Fänger!!!
Und alle Achtung, n 91er zurückzusetzen ist aller Ehren wert!  #6 

Wenn Du jetzt noch Dein Fotoshooting ein bisserl einkürzen könntest, wäre ich wunschlos glücklich...  10min außerhalb des Wasser ist für einen Laichfisch, der noch aufsteigen will ganz schön happig.   

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

#6 Wunderschöner Fisch #6
Zu den 10 Minuten Fotoshooting sag ich lieber nix #d


----------



## Case (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen. Aber Petri Heil zu diesem Fisch.!!!
Egal was es nun ist.. es ist ein Superfisch.!

Case


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Ich hab schonmal in nem anderen Thread geschrieben laut nem Bericht der zeitschrift Fliegenfischen (3 / 2001) Überlebten bei einem versuch mit Forellen nur 28 % aller Fische die für 30 sec bis 1 Minute aus dem Wasser gehoben wurden !
Und zwar starben diese meistens erst mehrere Stunden nach dem Fang ...

Wenn du also vorhast so einen schönen Fisch zurückzusetzen (und das war ne gute Entscheidung !) denn würd ich ihn nächstes mal wenn überhaupt nur für 1 oder 2 Fotos für wenige Sekunden ausm Wasser heben oder noch besser den Fisch so fotografieren das Kopf und Kiemen noch unter Wasser sind ...
Wäre schließlich echt schade wenn der Fisch dadurch stirbt , denn hättest du ihn auch gleich mitnehmen können ...


----------



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

@all

habe mich da wohl etwas verkehrt ausgedrückt!! Weiß doch selber,das es keinem Fisch gut tut. Hatte ihn natürlich nicht 10Min aus dem Wasser sondern nur kur! Habe ihn die ganze Zeilt festgehalten(wie auch auf Bild3 zusehen ist) damit er mir nicht gleich zu Boden sinkt.War ja total ausgepummt!
Vielen Dank schon einmal für die ganzen Glückwünsche, hätte mir das auch so von meinem Angelkollegen gewünscht...


----------



## aesche100 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Klasse Fisch und bestimmt Adrenalin für mehrere Stunden. Ich hätte ihn aber bestimmt zum Kalträuchern gegeben! Schmatz! #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> aber was kommt nun? habe ich mich schon gestern abend gefragt;+



|kopfkratna der Ärger mit der Frau/Freundin ...
iss doch klar !!!







da du ja den MAGISCHEN METER KNACKEN willst:m!

Ein Wunderbarer Fisch & ein Fettes Petri mit Respekt zum Versicht auf die Mahlzeit...#6#6#6!


----------



## Crotalus (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Hammerfisch! Herzlichen Glühstrumpf auch von mir, das sind die Sternstunden welche jeder mal erleben will! #6


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Ein ganz dickes Petri zu solch einem Superfisch. #6  #6  #6 
Ich ge jetzt mal davon aus, dass du ihn schonend genug behandelt hast, wenn du ohnehin vorhattest ihn wieder reinzusetzen. :m


----------



## Torsk1 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Und ich bin immer um in herum gefahren:c .

Glückwunsch auch von mir!!!

Gruß Torsk1


----------



## T4_Christian (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				Torsk1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin immer um in herum gefahren:c .
> 
> Glückwunsch auch von mir!!!
> 
> Gruß Torsk1


 

*Amfibienfahrzeug gehabt *
*bin diesmal vom land aus losgewesen..|wavey: *


----------



## Maddin (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbildlich - ich hoffe, die in Dänemark schon weit verbreitete Einsicht darin, dass gefärbte Fische im Laichkleid unbedingt zurückgesetzt werden müssen, setzt sich auch in Deutschland durch. Da können solche Beiträge wie deiner hier sicher zu beitragen. Auch von mir die herzlischten Glückwünsche.#6



Hej Socke  ,

Irrtum

diese Einsicht wird bei den Dänen auch nicht mehr so groß geschrieben. Jedenfalls glaube ich seit diesem Jahr, dass die Sache mit den Gefärbten hier in D besser gehandhabt wird. Diverse Fangfotos von dänischen Websites bestätigen das.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Marcus van K (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Fettes Petri von mir auch noch. #6  
Ist doch schon mal was Wert das soein Fisch überhaupt wieder ins Element zurückkommt! Aber die Meter Marke möcht ich sehen! |supergri 

Hab auch gehört das die Nordischen Nachbarn nicht mehr alles zurücksetzen!


----------



## nordman (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

klasse, glückwunsch, das ist mal ein besonderer fang!#6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Wunderschöner Fisch #6
> Zu den 10 Minuten Fotoshooting sag ich lieber nix #d


Ich weiss auch warum ...  |supergri  :m


----------



## Beifänger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Goiles Ding!  #6 

Glückwunsch  :m 

TL, Beifänger


----------



## Patty (14. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Ich reih mich mal in die Riege der Gratulanten ein! Glückwunsch und ein dickes Petri Heil! Das ist wohl der Traum eines jeden "Mefoverrückten".

Petri Patty


----------



## jkr (14. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Jau diese Truemmer gibts ueberall. Man muss sie nur fangen koennen. Kngratulations !!!
mfg
Jan


----------



## snoekbaars (14. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Großes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch!!

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Nordangler (14. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Toller Fisch.
Damit hast du wohl dir bis jetzt den Preis geholt. Wenn dich bis 30. September keiner einholt, kriegst du etwas zugeschickt.

Sven


----------



## T4_Christian (14. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

@ Nordangler

danke für die Info, wußte ich nicht.
Habe meinen Fisch aber auch nicht gefangen um irgendetwas zu gewinnen. Hätte ihn dann wohl auch mitgenommen um ihn bei meinem örtlichen Angelhändler wiegen zu lassen und mich in irgendeine Bestenliste eintragen zu lassen. Weiß ja auch garnicht so genau wie schwer er wirklich war.#c


----------



## Nordangler (14. September 2005)

*AW: Lachs von 91cm!!!*

Macht nix !! 
Bedanken darfst du dich bei denen die es unter aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September gemeldet haben. ich wäre sonst auch nicht darüber gestolpert.

Ist ja eh nur ne Kleinigkeit, die ein Mefoangler aber gut gebrauchen kann.

Sven


----------

